

Play by Play -- ruby problem solving with Francis Hwang - gsiener
http://peepcode.com/products/play-by-play-fhwang

======
gsiener
More from Francis: <http://fhwang.net/2011/03/31/Play-by-Play>

The Play-by-Play series asks a bunch of Ruby experts to solve specific
problems while being screencasted and encouraged to talk with really fine-
grained detail about how to be productive. It’s less about specific tools and
theories, and more about how to incorporate everything into a specific flow
that works well for you.

